# How and where do real lumberjocks store their sleds ?



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

So I searched to see if anybody has projects showing how and where they store their sled(s) when not in use on the table saw, router table, etc.

Please help me before my OCD makes me build a sled chest of drawers or hang them from the ceiling. There has to be a better way.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Someone had a nice outfeed table that had a area for their sled below the table top that was posted not too long ago.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a sled for my table saw that I routinely flip upside down and set back down on a portion of my table saw. It makes another good work surface for various functions while protecting the bed of my TS. I often cover it with wax paper and use that surface area for glue ups. In theory, I could put the wax paper directly on my TS bed, but the inverted sled gives me additional protection for the TS.


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of any help, but I'm glad you asked this question because I'm in the middle of building another sled and I was beginning to wonder where the heck I'm going to store these as they are beginning to pile up.

I'll be interested to hear what all our fellow LJer's do with theirs. This is quite a creative bunch here after all.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

They store them in the Sled Shed. LOL At least thats what one old fellow I knew called it. When he built his workbench along one wall about 40' he built one section where he could store his sleds without having to hang them on the wall or from the rafters.


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

my largest sled hangs on a couple of pegs in a 1×4 oak board that is screwed to the outside of my shop door. smaller sleds and jigs hang on pegs in 2×6s that run around the walls of the shop near the ceiling,,, need to cull jigs soon???? phil


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I store both my sleds in the back of the cabinets I made that surround my tablesaw.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a workbench with storage area under it and I keep it there. I have thought about making an extension table for my TS and if I do I will add a shelf under that for it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

#1

out of the way

#2

out of the snow


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I like to hang mine from pegs on the wall, but I have so many sleds now that I ran out of wall space.
Until I add framing and plywood walls inside the rest of my metal walls, I'm not sure where to put them. My miter sled stays on my Unisaw with the blade at 45. The rest get shuffled around and basically are in my way. So much for having an organized shop!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a sled chest with pneumatic clamps to hold mine in place. All rosewood with Blum sliders. I'm kidding, David, just seeing how far I can prod you


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to tell ya, but I stuff mine behind the band saw… It works, sort of…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I stack mine on my RAS table in real life.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

AT THE NORTH POLE !!!!! ALONG WITH THE OTHER SANTA HELPERS !!!!!

Sorry I Couldn't help it !


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I hang mine from wall and ceilings…put them in drawers….wherever I can find that is near the tool they go with - I have a nice cabinet under my router table that holds my coping sled and several other jigs….I have a few hanging in the back of my Grizzly TS (they have hooks back there - so I decided to use them)....Unfortunately, there will never be enough room to store all the many jigs and shop assists that I have built or purchased…..just part of the fun of woodworking I suppose.

Too bad there isn't a swap mart for all the used jigs….once in a while I can recycle one..but other times I make a jig and find a better or easier way to do the project and then I end up with an obsolete jig….now -most of the time there are improvements/rennovations that can be done to the jig (I usually come up with several while using it) ....so while I can upgrade most….there are ones that I can't…so hopefully I can reuse the components on these…I seem to always be needing/making another jig….


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I leave mine on the TS when not in use. when I need to rip I'll take it off and put it on my workbench or elsewhere until I'm done ripping, and then it goes back on the TS


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine stays on my TS most of the time, but when I do take it off, I tend to lean it against the wall for the cut and then it goes back on the TS since I use it so much. It's one of my most used "tools" in the shop and one that I can't believe I didn't build sooner.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I am newcomer to Sledville and have already wimped out by purchasing my first two sleds with the thought that I will use them to make all future sleds.

I have the Rockler Tablesaw Crosscut Sled with the accompanying dropoff platform… and the Rockler Door Making Kit (which is really the Rail Coping Jig and Woodshop Calculator CD for less than the Rail Coping Jig alone) for the Router table.

I had the crosscut sled on the bottom shelf of my mobile outfeed card and it fell out twice unharmed. I began to think of where to put it. Can't flip it upside down. Can't leave it on the saw because I rip large sheets often and use the table saw top as a work surface. Thanks goodness there is a place for the fence.

These two will go on the back of one of the three doors for now.

My shop is so tiny and so filling up quickly that I have to really give thought to everything having a place from now on.

Bertha, I believe if I read words instead of sentences I would have had time to get real excited about the chest. lol

Now, how to modify a tile sample board display to hold sleds ??? Color code the tabs by machine and alphabetize by function. Hmmm… The Sled-o-dex. Then I could apply for a patent. Then I could make sport of ALL of your piled up sleds. Mwahaha. ;=)


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I hang mine on the garage cross beam.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Sniffle… sniffle…

Now I wish I had cross beams. Dang engineered kneewall trusses !!!

I really like that.

Wow. You just now made me look up in a different way. I see that I can put hooks on the outside edges of my overhead storage bins and hang them there ! I've got about 33 linear feet of that around my shop. They're all about 8'4 from the ground…










Most sleds can be 24" deep or less, so I wouldn't bang my head on them, either ! Yep, that's the solution… for my shop, anyway.

You are a credit to the cause and an asset to the community. Thank you for your post.


----------

